# Some pictures from my visit to the Reptile Reserve in Rainham



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

New building opened up to display more of Cold Blooded's reps and hopefully act as an eductional place for school vivits and the like during the week. I'm really pleased to see it opened up and looking so good.

They have loads going on for breeding out back (thanks Terry) and some breeding happening out front too.

Cheers Terry/andur for showing us around. He can be seen here in some of the pics.

Salvator









Rhino iggys

























Lovely Uro









Croc monitor









Terry feeding a big nasty









Green tree monitors

















Quince monitor









Beaded Lizard









Mahoosive









Gorgeous and confident Basilisk

















The Ananconda


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Terry and the Anaconda









More Uros









Terry and the Gila Monster


----------



## pastelgirl (Sep 8, 2007)

Some great pic's there mate... bet you had a great day out ....


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

Quality pics :2thumb:

LOOKS LIKE A GREAT PLACE.:no1:


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Cheers. It is a brilliant place. I wish I had taken more pictures.


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

damn nice place that and great pics
he isnt clubbing that anaconda is he lol
i remember last time i went blackpool zoo i had more reptiles lol


----------

